# I'm getting bitter



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I see there are some people on here that what if everything. I see folks on here that seem to be fear mongers. Do you not realize there are but a handful of us who are well qualified and experienced in dealing with real world shit. Oh we get the Troll with the thermal Scopes and shit. But do you understand when you question some folks on here, if they will pull the trigger, my answer is hell yes. God will wait for my time, for me to answer to him. Now go out man up even if your a woman and get ready for the real deal, what this sight is about. No more crying and **** Ferguson, and DC and whoever else. Grow a pair or become fodder.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

What upsets me most is people who think they're preppers and own guns, but will sit back and invent a lot of rules for what they won't do with them. If people aren't prepared to use them when necessary, they shouldn't own them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> What upsets me most is people who think they're preppers and own guns, but will sit back and *invent a lot of rules for what they won't do with them*. If people aren't prepared to use them when necessary, they shouldn't own them.


I would like an example


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

Take what you need and leave the rest. That was some good advice given to me a while back and I try to live by that today. Yeah, sometimes this site seems like the RebuclicanGunNutForums.com, but who cares. I don't think others need to approve my political views, and I don't need to approve of theirs. However, the one thing we all have in common is the desire to BE PREPARED. Whatever form The Event comes in, we want our fellows to survive and prosper. At least I do. So, I have to mind-filter out some of the stuff I disagree with and let them help me prep. Likewise I will try to help as best I can, without touting my particular political, social or theological views. Suck up whatever will help you protect your family and ignore the rest.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Something has to snap in your head to be able to pull a trigger. You have to know in your mind that you are willing to do it far before you ever get to the point of having to. The bad guy has already made up his mind to do no good. You'd just be giving them more time to do whatever to you and yours. 

This stuff is real. There's no do overs.
Why should you hesitate?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Since the very first time I clicked into a web presence considered "prep oriented" there have been "what ifs" and predictions of gloom and doom. I'm use to it and now I read most with a serious doubt factor built in. For example I use to seriously believe in the decline of the US Dollar and that it would be our undoing. I'm not saying that isn't in the future, but I no longer believe its in my life time (of course I have limited expectations on that one too). Our dollar has actually never been more powerful in comparison to other currencies as it is today - not a tribute to the dollar but a glaring dismay for the remainder of the planet. 

As for the gun issue pointed out in post two I guess I haven't seen that either.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

It is unfortunate that quite a number of folks that are just visiting or are new to the idea of being prepared have not taken the time to think thru just what a goodly number of us old timers believe is going to happen - sooner or later. They talk about "prepping" but have never come to grips with what this may ultimately entail if all the bad stuff begins to come together in a perfect storm type event.

We're looking at a break down in the criminal justice system - some folks seem to think we should have two or three different systems.

We're looking at a lawless president.

We're looking at major civil unrest.

We're looking at a constitutional crisis.

We're looking at more folks unemployed at any time since the great depression

Folks - Jeep's right. If you're not mentally ready for what 's coming down the pike you're only going to let your loved ones down when crunch time comes

Man up/or Girl Up


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

James, not to be mean or disrespectful to you, but I have, I can and will again if I have to. Its part of living with me. 

What I don't get is some on here that think because they grow and can and whatever they question the methods of Combat Vets on this sight. Are you stupid ? Not you. But are you really going to question the people who are proven already. 

I don't care about Ebola, I don't care about HEP C and Flu shots. I don't care about Monsanto and all that. There are less than a dozen guns here. No need for more. There are thousands of rounds. 2 people that can use them and not much need for it, unless it turns into the walking dead.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will do what I must do at the time. How do I know that? because I have already been there. Those that trained me did a good job. Some time after it is over I may have second thoughts about some of my action, by then it will be to late and it won't madder the next time. How Do I know? I have already been there.
As long as I can stand, as long as this body can function I will do what I must do. How do I know this? Simple it is all I know how to do.
It will either keep you awake at night or help you sleep better, keep in mind there are a whole lot of others just like me out there.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not letting this rest now. If you want to be here, now, if you want to be here 6 months from now, if you want to remember this place and your friends after SHTF. Read. Get a pair of nuts, realize your preparation isn't for natural disaster, its for end of the world. Be ready, And I am not teaching you to shoot after its on. People get on board or get of the boat, your weighing us down


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am fundamentally a gentle soul. I love my Grandchildren, I play with my dogs, I love my wife and I would sooner trip over a rock as kill a bug. If those things that I cherish are threatened I am capable of such horrific violence that Athena herself would divert her gaze.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well said. I have several kittens, I am expecting babies in the Spring, both Lambs and Kids. I do not hunt. I am adapting to a life of loving. But I will end someones existence quickly


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It's inherent to each individuals nature. Fight or flight. Maybe can be taught, more likely self preservation or of one's family. Told my daughter once I would jump in front of a train for her, she still remembers that. She was 8 at the time, now 19.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There's no I in the word. Well the second i anyway. Not trying to be smart either. 

I've never been there.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

You never know. People you thought were pussies can be wolves when backed into a corner, people you thought were wolves can be pussies.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I see there are some people on here that what if everything. I see folks on here that seem to be fear mongers. Do you not realize there are but a handful of us who are well qualified and experienced in dealing with real world shit. Oh we get the Troll with the thermal Scopes and shit. But do you understand when you question some folks on here, if they will pull the trigger, my answer is hell yes. God will wait for my time, for me to answer to him. Now go out man up even if your a woman and get ready for the real deal, what this sight is about. No more crying and **** Ferguson, and DC and whoever else. Grow a pair or become fodder.


Yep, you are getting bitter.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I feel blessed I haven't had to find out that I have done whats necessary to survive. I can prepare and I can think I have what it takes but I have not had to prove it. To be truthful I could happily live without finding the answer to that. Fist fights and indiscretions of my youth not withstanding.

Sure, I like to debate politics and situations. Be sarcastic and cynical. I also read things posted here I do not know much about because I may be glad I did someday. Just part of prepping to me.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

That's right. You never know. Until your put into that situation, or, unless you have been trained as a soldier.
I've seen what my sober *******/indian hubby will do when someone messes with his family tho, and he's not a veteran.
BUT, he was raised by one, as was I.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I believe in a laid-back style of prepping. Research possible reasons for prepping and different scenarios, assess your family's needs and quietly do what feels right for your family and don't stress out. Leave all the doom and gloom behind because your mental health will always be important. 
I feel relaxed about the possibilities of different disasters because my family have already survived through enough and nothing warranted freaking out over. People who did best were the laid back and calm individuals.

I do not have a firearm. I would like one eventually but I don't need it.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I think for some, it's something they've never had to consider before and the what-if's may be a way to begin to wrap their head around it. 
Prepping really is kind of a what-if activity and it often starts with an eye-opening experience that makes us think, 'holy crap, I need some food, some water', etc. Next can come, 'how am I gonna keep it and protect my family'. Then the head wrapping. 
Like CrackPot, I heard the 'take what you can use and leave the rest for later' idea some years ago and try to do that myself.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Jeep said:


> James, not to be mean or disrespectful to you, but I have, I can and will again if I have to. Its part of living with me.
> 
> What I don't get is some on here that think because they grow and can and whatever they question the methods of Combat Vets on this sight. Are you stupid ? Not you. But are you really going to question the people who are proven already.
> 
> I don't care about Ebola, I don't care about HEP C and Flu shots. I don't care about Monsanto and all that. There are less than a dozen guns here. No need for more. There are thousands of rounds. 2 people that can use them and not much need for it, unless it turns into the walking dead.


I don't think it is right for you to decide what it is best for us. There is nothing wrong with gardening and canning, becoming as healthy as you can, and learning to prevent becoming sick. You have no idea what experiences we have or how we will handle what ever happens in the future. just because you served in the military does not make you invincible. how many of you guys come home with PTSD? War, and killing and the realization of how inhuman we humans are is not easy but you in the military don't corner the market on that experience. We here left at home may go through some of the same right here in our own backyards. you are human just like the rest of us. We all have to decide what we need to prepare for and get it done. even if some people here can only prep for the weather because that is all they can handle right now, doesn't mean that is wrong. At least they are trying to do something to help them selves.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Well the Christian in me wants to love everyone, but I am not so gullible to believe I will be able to do that. Some people have mistaken my meekness for weakness, they have found out real quick that I have a unfrosted side the hard way. I love my family with my whole heart, and will do whatever it takes to defend their safety. I will defend them until my last breath, after that I will see them in Heaven. I truly hope that I never have to take away someone's birthday, they just better not make me. I take my responsibility as a husband and father very seriously, don't mess with the bull or his family and you won't ever get the horns.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> We all have to decide what we need to prepare for and get it done. even if some people here can only prep for the weather because that is all they can handle right now, doesn't mean that is wrong. At least they are trying to do something to help them selves.


I've seen this mentioned before (weather) and always wondered how that's a negative. Where I live, the weather can be some serious shit and the ensuing break downs are part of the plan. What I can not and will not prepare for are tanks in the streets, Ebola in the air, invading Russians, zombies, etc ... good luck with those no matter how badass you are. I've never understood the practicality of prepping for XYZ event. If you do the best you can, then you should be squared away for most scenarios. When God requires my presence elsewhere - he'll know where to find me and there isn't a damn thing I can do to change his plan


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey Jeep, Don't get bitter. Different people learn differently. Some folks need to really 'talk things out' to come to grips with realities of our world.

I've seen people that have been in life/death situations and I've been in a handful myself. I've noticed a couple things.

Those people that 
1) understood the seriousness of the situation the fastest AND 
2) had previously visualized successfully overcoming those situations, 
were the MOST likely to handle the situation successfully.

Anytime we can improve our situational awareness we are better able to handle ourselves.

Every discussion we have on here (whether it involves gardening, crickets, gunplay, zombies, EMP, the dollar crash, chemical spills ...), helps us gain situational awareness for those 'types' of scenarios.

It's this communities responsibility to help each other expand our understand of any situation we might find ourselves in, 

AJ


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I consider weather problems to be one of the biggest threats to my families safety, at this point in time. I am interested in what is happening in Ferguson. I think it will give us insights into what could happen with wide spread civil unrest and how the police and government handle the situation. I have never shot anyone but I do know that if I had to protect my sister or nephews I would not hesitate.

I have a great respect for people that have served, sacrificed and endured unthinkable things for the protection and freedom of their country. The Marine that presented me with my Husbands flag gets cards and notes from me all the time. Last time we spoke he said "I'm coming to your house when the SHTF, I'll bring the ammo and you can cook, teach my wife how to garden and do the first aid". 

To sum it up, no one person is good at all things but as a group we can do all things.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I prepare for whatever may come to help my family and myself survive. whether it's natural or man-made disaster, be it short term or life changing. I never felt the need to beat my chest and tell the world how prepared I was. All I say on the matter is the graveyards are full of people who thought the other man or woman didn't have the "stuff" to pull the trigger. I'll worry about me, you worry about you.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Well Jeep, I agree with a lot of what you post, but not this time. I think it is far more likely that the people who prepare will use their preps to help survive a natural disaster. A flood, hurricane, tornado, or temporary power outage is something worth preparing for just as much as a complete break down of society over the long term. While I have nothing but respect and admiration for those who served in the military, that alone does not make a person better able to survive. I know plenty of backwoodsman, ranchers, trappers and hunters that would IMO fare very well in most any situation, combat or not. I think a person who prepares to the best of their time, energy, money and ability to survive whatever life throws at them will be in a much better position than the person whose only idea of prepping is learning to shoot well. While I don't discount the importance of firearms training, it is only one of many components that make a person a competent prepper.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I had to think on this post a bit before I answered it, but I had to answer it.

Maybe it is because I am a businessman and not a soldier or employee, but I do not prepare for disasters; I prepare for successes. I do not really play "what if" games because it is so much mental masturbation. When bad things happen, they never go down the way you expect them to go down. The first time I was in a hotel fire it was nothing like what I had heard them to be like. I was scared, but tried to remain calm and did what I had to do to remove myself from the situation. The second time it was nothing like the first but because I had been through the first, I felt very calm and confident and still did what I had to do to remove myself from the situation but without the chaotic urgency I felt the first time.

I try to always remain an optimist. That may sound strange for somebody stockpiling food, supplies and weapons for a dire situation. But the truth of the matter is that I stockpile stuff and learn new skills to make my life better next year than it is this year especially if the world turns to shit. I do not prep because I fear a disaster. The disaster plans I have in place are my alternate plans in case my primary goal becomes unattainable due to either natural or man-made disaster.

My primary goal and the primary reason I prep is because I want the maximum freedom possible when I have to interact with our current American culture. I do not like political correctness or multiculturalism. Therefore I prep so I can maintain my lifestyle and yet continue to be politically incorrect. I do not like or trust our current monetary and banking system. Therefore I prep so I can have the minimum amount of interaction with it and still maintain my lifestyle. In other words, I do not prep to try and maintain some semblance of humanity if the world goes to hell in a handbasket. I prep to continue to improve my life regardless of what rest of the world does.

I find taking this approach means that I have do not have the stress about being prepared that several here have commented on: Do I have enough... Do I know enough... I really need to lay back another 50,000 rounds... I have not worried about those kinds of things for LONG time. I think about: How can I leverage what I currently have into new detachments from modern social society. But then, Mrs Inor and I have been at this a while and have a decent supply of most of what we will need.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jeep, unfortunately one part of this lifestyle is dealing with dreamers and tin foil hat nuts

But real events (like your Ebola reference) are worth tracking, its a low end yet deadly pandemic... A "trigger" event a lot have a focus on...

But from what jeep is trying to say, we are not candidates for the show doomsday preppers ( but a lot of the members here would be higher up than the "experts")

Jeep, its one part of the community, and you have to view what this place is as a community, we won't agree, but we share info here more openly than if we were in person, and a bulk help out each other however they can... 

I hope that's calmed you down a little, if not, just assume everyone is stupid till they prove you wrong...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I'm not letting this rest now. If you want to be here, now, if you want to be here 6 months from now, if you want to remember this place and your friends after SHTF. Read. Get a pair of nuts, realize your preparation isn't for natural disaster, its for end of the world. Be ready, And I am not teaching you to shoot after its on. People get on board or get of the boat, your weighing us down


Maybe you are trying to adjust to all the dying like everybody else ? The outrage and fear the rebel yell is made of? Steady ~ not...yet...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I waited to post because I frankly I found the whole concept of "listen to me because I am a combat vet and therefore an expert" troubling. I too am a combat vet, and spent 20 years in the Army. I don't remember spending allot of time while in the service searching for food or supplies. We had a logistical system that provided beans and bullets. Also, a whole lot of combat vets did mostly what they were told to do, some of them by me. Being a combat vet gives you an advantage, let me say again, AN ADVANTAGE, as far as having an idea of what it might be like. It does not make you an expert, and it does not mean that other people cannot question or disagree with your opinion. That is the part that I find very troubling.

If you believe that combat vet's opinions should not be questioned by others, then I suggest you start your own forum where you and other vets can sit around beating your chests and telling each other that you are the only ones who know what's going on. As for me, I want to hear other people's ideas, opinions, and advice. I may not agree with them, but I do want to hear them.... or at least most of them. There are allot of people on this forum who were never in the military but they do have experience in stressful situations, surviving civil unrest and natural disasters, and just living life, and I want to hear from them. 

If the SHTF we all may have some ideas what the event that will cause it to be, but no one KNOWS. Could it be the weather? Yes that is a possibility. If a caldera should go off affects would be felt around the world almost overnight. Could it be a pandemic? Yes. Could it be economic collapse, collapse of society, nuclear war, EMP, Solar storm, asteroid strike, the zombie apocalypse? Well, maybe not the last one, but all of the others are a very real possibility. The BEST thing that I think that being a combat vet would do to help in those situations is give me confidence in myself and how I would react in those situations. It does not make me an expert in all things in the prepper world, and IMO if I thought it did it would put me more at risk of a short life span then would help me survive.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I am fundamentally a gentle soul. I love my Grandchildren, I play with my dogs, I love my wife and I would sooner trip over a rock as kill a bug. If those things that I cherish are threatened I am capable of such horrific violence that Athena herself would divert her gaze.


CSI, you've said it well. I made the statement the other day that; I'm a nice guy until it's time to not be nice. Well, some old, well qualified Military instructors and 2 combat tours made me that way. To others in this world I may just look like Grandpa, but don't let looks fool you...


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I waited to post because I frankly I found the whole concept of "listen to me because I am a combat vet and therefore an expert" troubling. I too am a combat vet, and spent 20 years in the Army. I don't remember spending allot of time while in the service searching for food or supplies. We had a logistical system that provided beans and bullets. Also, a whole lot of combat vets did mostly what they were told to do, some of them by me. Being a combat vet gives you an advantage, let me say again, AN ADVANTAGE, as far as having an idea of what it might be like. It does not make you an expert, and it does not mean that other people cannot question or disagree with your opinion. That is the part that I find very troubling.
> 
> If you believe that combat vet's opinions should not be questioned by others, then I suggest you start your own forum where you and other vets can sit around beating your chests and telling each other that you are the only ones who know what's going on. As for me, I want to hear other people's ideas, opinions, and advice. I may not agree with them, but I do want to hear them.... or at least most of them. There are allot of people on this forum who were never in the military but they do have experience in stressful situations, surviving civil unrest and natural disasters, and just living life, and I want to hear from them.
> 
> If the SHTF we all may have some ideas what the event that will cause it to be, but no one KNOWS. Could it be the weather? Yes that is a possibility. If a caldera should go off affects would be felt around the world almost overnight. Could it be a pandemic? Yes. Could it be economic collapse, collapse of society, nuclear war, EMP, Solar storm, asteroid strike, the zombie apocalypse? Well, maybe not the last one, but all of the others are a very real possibility. The BEST thing that I think that being a combat vet would do to help in those situations is give me confidence in myself and how I would react in those situations. It does not make me an expert in all things in the prepper world, and IMO if I thought it did it would put me more at risk of a short life span then would help me survive.


A very well thought out response to the OP. Thank you Notsoyoung.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Serious SHTF in Buffalo, many people were unprepared and combat or any knowledge of combat does not apply. I can repeat all the stuff we dealt with when Soviet Union failed and where we were, not a shot was fired but had to survive through winters and all kinds of situations, you already read that. Chernobyl disaster, not a shot fired, people had to survive and many did, no combat.. People are losing jobs here, in Canada and US and have no preps, I also call this SHTF and no combat is required or applies.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I waited to post because I frankly I found the whole concept of "listen to me because I am a combat vet and therefore an expert" troubling. I too am a combat vet, and spent 20 years in the Army. I don't remember spending allot of time while in the service searching for food or supplies. We had a logistical system that provided beans and bullets. Also, a whole lot of combat vets did mostly what they were told to do, some of them by me. Being a combat vet gives you an advantage, let me say again, AN ADVANTAGE, as far as having an idea of what it might be like. It does not make you an expert, and it does not mean that other people cannot question or disagree with your opinion. That is the part that I find very troubling.
> 
> If you believe that combat vet's opinions should not be questioned by others, then I suggest you start your own forum where you and other vets can sit around beating your chests and telling each other that you are the only ones who know what's going on. As for me, I want to hear other people's ideas, opinions, and advice. I may not agree with them, but I do want to hear them.... or at least most of them. There are allot of people on this forum who were never in the military but they do have experience in stressful situations, surviving civil unrest and natural disasters, and just living life, and I want to hear from them.
> 
> If the SHTF we all may have some ideas what the event that will cause it to be, but no one KNOWS. Could it be the weather? Yes that is a possibility. If a caldera should go off affects would be felt around the world almost overnight. Could it be a pandemic? Yes. Could it be economic collapse, collapse of society, nuclear war, EMP, Solar storm, asteroid strike, the zombie apocalypse? Well, maybe not the last one, but all of the others are a very real possibility. The BEST thing that I think that being a combat vet would do to help in those situations is give me confidence in myself and how I would react in those situations. It does not make me an expert in all things in the prepper world, and IMO if I thought it did it would put me more at risk of a short life span then would help me survive.


Not sure what set this thread off, I came in late -- but I certainly agree with NSY.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have no issue in pulling the trigger to protect what is mine and those I love. I reconciled my death long ago and am at peace with it. The question is...... will you have done the same when approching me with malice? No matter, I surely will not hesitate to send you to hell in either case.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't think Jeep is claiming to be an expert in anything, nor trying to insult anyone for preparing for natural disasters or outbreaks.
What he's doing is trying to emphasize that recent events are "aligning the planets" for something big.
That "something" will likely entail violence on a large scale.
The fact that you'll need food and water during this time is obvious, so he isn't saying bullets are the only commodity you need.
He's saying bullets will be the commodity that keeps you alive against the violence.
The concern is that you may not be willing to flip the bang switch when the time comes.
He's had to do it, and knows he will be able to again.

Will you?

(Jeep, if I misread your sentiments, correct me.)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I sit here and read a lot philosophical views on life, and what some will do to protect their families and themselves. I feel sorry for those who have not been in some form of combat. It is the only true way to now what you are capable of. It is the only true way to know how you will react to a situation. Unless you've been there, you don't really know if you will react by freezing or if you will react by doing that which is necessary. My biggest problem I foresee is being too trusting and empathetic. I've given a lot of my time and effort to my community as a medical first responder. I have learned to respond properly by instinct to emergency situations. But I see these situations as being the opposite of what I need to prepare for mentally to be able to defend myself and my family. While I try to visualize scenarios that will force me to fight and prepare for such fights, I pray that I will be able to fight and that the last 40 years of helping people haven't turned me into a person who will freeze up.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I don't think Jeep is claiming to be an expert in anything, nor trying to insult anyone for preparing for natural disasters or outbreaks.
> What he's doing is trying to emphasize that recent events are "aligning the planets" for something big.
> That "something" will likely entail violence on a large scale.
> The fact that you'll need food and water during this time is obvious, so he isn't saying bullets are the only commodity you need.
> ...


Let me just say this -- there is something in my makeup that makes me 100% positive that I would have no qualms whatsoever in blowing away a bad dude(s) if the circumstances ever came to that. I also am 100% sure that I wouldn't lose a moment's bit of sleep over it. It is just the way I am, but I don't question it -- it is what it is. It's not like I don't have "feelings" for my fellow man, but I know from my life's experiences that I am able to compartmentalize this type of response. I am armed, and trained -- not near as much as some of you, but trained enough to be effective. So I really don't worry about that aspect of "prepping" or how I would react in a use of force situation. I worry about ALL the other stuff in prepping. I worry about the stuff I know about and I really worry about the stuff that I haven't even considered. An awful lot of you people here really know your shit. That is why I am here - to listen and to learn. There are some parts of the overall prepping topic that I can contribute, and I already have. But for the most part, I am playing catch up.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Sometimes I think that some people put waaaayyyy to much emphasis on the firearms aspect of prepping. Let me say right at the start, I am a gun "nut". I like guns. I like shooting them, holding them, looking at them, I even like cleaning them. I also like keeping a "decent" amount of ammo in reserve for my guns. I even like reloading/hand loading my ammunition. 

I really don't believe that if the SHTF I will be spending a majority of my time holding off roaming armies of bad guys, and if I did, no matter how much of a "bad ass" I am (and I am not claiming to be), I would not survive very long. Is there the distinct possibility that you will have to defend yourselves and family? I think so and I think that it something that everyone needs to consider and plan for. However, having 100 guns and 50,000 rounds of ammo (I don't have either), and 1 case of beans is not a good plan for preparing for a disaster, unless your plan is to raid your neighbors for their food, and they may have something to say about that. Like many things in life, there need to be a balance. It always seems to be a little short sighted to spend $25,000 on guns and bullets and $500 on food and water. That might be grossly exaggerated, but it is something that to some extent I myself am guilty of, and I need to work on. Part of the problem is that rice and beans might fill the stomach in an emergency, but for right now, I am a gun "nut". I like guns. I like shooting them, holding them, looking at them, I even like cleaning them..............


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I really don't believe that if the SHTF I will be spending a majority of my time holding off roaming armies of bad guys, and if I did, no matter how much of a "bad ass" I am (and I am not claiming to be), I would not survive very long.


My exact beliefs too, and I have stated that often.

I would only argue that there are some SHTF scenarios that I think I WOULD encounter a lot of roving bad dudes, and at least on some days, I would be spending the majority of my time fending off the raiding hoards. Let me just name one -- a race war. A REAL race war. I live in Virginia, north of Richmond and south of DC, and we have a LOT of black population here. But here again, if we as a society really become that bad off, then I don't see myself lasting very long. I've decided that due to the physical limitations of my wife and even myself (I am no longer a Spring Chicken), we won't be striking out on foot anywhere. Nope - right here is where I will make my stand and I am too close to major major metropolitan areas to believe that I can hold out for long.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Let me just say this -- there is something in my makeup that makes me 100% positive that I would have no qualms whatsoever in blowing away a bad dude(s) if the circumstances ever came to that. I also am 100% sure that I wouldn't lose a moment's bit of sleep over it. It is just the way I am, but I don't question it -- it is what it is. It's not like I don't have "feelings" for my fellow man, but I know from my life's experiences that I am able to compartmentalize this type of response. I am armed, and trained -- not near as much as some of you, but trained enough to be effective. So I really don't worry about that aspect of "prepping" or how I would react in a use of force situation. I worry about ALL the other stuff in prepping. I worry about the stuff I know about and I really worry about the stuff that I haven't even considered. An awful lot of you people here really know your shit. That is why I am here - to listen and to learn. There are some parts of the overall prepping topic that I can contribute, and I already have. But for the most part, I am playing catch up.


This is not stated from experience, but rather reference...
If you've never killed another human being, you honestly have zero understanding of how you will react in the aftermath.
There is only one kind of person who can kill someone, and not react to it afterwards. We call these people psychopaths.
They are, by definition, void of empathy.
You, my friend, do not come across as a psychopath.
Regardless of training, or expectations, until you *KNOW* what it is like to kill another person, even a bad one, you simply can not know how you will respond afterwards.
Thousands of good men and women have struggled with the after effects, even when they know what they did was right and just.

There is just something about the human condition that tells us killing is wrong, even when it must be done.
In truth, you should hope that you feel *something*. It means you're still human.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> My exact beliefs too, and I have stated that often.
> 
> I would only argue that there are some SHTF scenarios that I think I WOULD encounter a lot of roving bad dudes, and at least on some days, I would be spending the majority of my time fending off the raiding hoards. Let me just name one -- a race war. A REAL race war. I live in Virginia, north of Richmond and south of DC, and we have a LOT of black population here. But here again, if we as a society really become that bad off, then I don't see myself lasting very long. I've decided that due to the physical limitations of my wife and even myself (I am no longer a Spring Chicken), we won't be striking out on foot anywhere. Nope - right here is where I will make my stand and I am too close to major major metropolitan areas to believe that I can hold out for long.


I am in the same boat, but I also come from a very large family (7 sisters and 3 brothers) most who live nearby, my adult sons, and my siblings adult children with their husbands and wives. My, or perhaps I should say "our", plan is to band together for mutual support and defense.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I am in the same boat, but I also come from a very large family (7 sisters and 3 brothers) most who live nearby, my adult sons, and my siblings adult children with their husbands and wives. My, or perhaps I should say "our", plan is to band together for mutual support and defense.


You are immensely lucky and fortunate to have all of your family so close.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This is not stated from experience, but rather reference...
> If you've never killed another human being, you honestly have zero understanding of how you will react in the aftermath.
> There is only one kind of person who can kill someone, and not react to it afterwards. We call these people psychopaths.
> They are, by definition, void of empathy.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

The question of "Whether you can pull the trigger or not"

My son and I were discussing this very question less than a week ago. If there was an immediate threat (someone pointing a gun, hold a hostage ...) there is NO doubt that I would take the shot (and make it).

The tougher question would be, dealing with a group of unarmed neighbors, after a couple months of no food deliveries. Showing up at your door and saying they just want some food. *In long term SHTF situation, that might be just as serious a threat to your life as an armed threat.* After dealing with SHTF for a month, Could you pull the trigger then, or would you toss them a can of beans and a can of rice and hope they would leave? What if they come back the next day?

OpSec is nice, but a couple months after SHTF, it will be a little tough to hide the fact that you're the only family that is eating 3 squares.

AJ


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"There is just something about the human condition that tells us killing is wrong, even when it must be done.
In truth, you should hope that you feel *something*. It means you're still human."

That is what they believe when they are denied sex and given labor.
This is not what now is. Now they are given sex and denied labor so they do go with their natural inclinations.
But, when we summonseth them from killing and want slaves again the other conditioning will come back on so they will.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A J said:


> The question of "Whether you can pull the trigger or not"
> 
> My son and I were discussing this very question less than a week ago. If there was an immediate threat (someone pointing a gun, hold a hostage ...) there is NO doubt that I would take the shot (and make it).
> 
> ...


Well well written AJ. and I think you hit the nail right on the head. The problem will probably not be the people that "needs a'killin" (as Clint Eastwood would say) but the ones who are ill prepared and starving. The neighbors who realize you still have food and are at your door begging you to help them survive. What will I do? what we any of us do? I don't know, it's easy to sit here and say this or that, but I have never been in that situation.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This is not stated from experience, but rather reference...
> If you've never killed another human being, you honestly have zero understanding of how you will react in the aftermath.
> There is only one kind of person who can kill someone, and not react to it afterwards. We call these people psychopaths.
> They are, by definition, void of empathy.
> ...


I appreciate that and know what you say is true. But I am 72 years old, and pretty much know me. I've been around death an awful lot in my life as an Asst Fire Chief and Rescue squad Cardiac Tech for a ten year period. I've saved a number of lives and lost some too. Trust me -- it is a terrible thing to hold the limp damaged body of a dead child in your arms who was just killed in an auto accident. Or to recover dead bodies (especially children) in a house fire. Some people can't do it, but some simply have to learn how to -- the word I used before, compartmentalize. 
Yeah, I might react totally different than what I think I would right now if I were to drop a bad guy, but let me just say that I don't worry about that aspect. That is the farthest thing from my mind and would not prevent me one iota from pulling the trigger. 
In the past, I've played some mind games with myself on things like -- would I be able to pull the switch on someone like The Son Of Sam, or Charles Manson if we had them strapped into Old Sparky. Yes I would.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

oddapple - I read your post three times slowly and I still can't figure out what the hell you are saying.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> oddapple - I read your post three times slowly and I still can't figure out what the hell you are saying.


Wow I thought my English was totally failing me...


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

I just wanted to write this not as a person wagging his finger but as someone that likes you people.It is not as easy to look at a person even and armed one as most will be if shtf and pull that trigger, its not deer hunting or rabbits it is a person. a person whos face will remain burned into your mind forever.and who is the enemy in shtf the roaming guy who is watching his family starve. and may be coming down your road with his rifle to find help not rob will he be shot while approaching? while your walking down the same road with your rifle patroling.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not a combat vet, and I have no illusions that I am. I've been shot at once and have had a gun stuck in my ribs two other times due to my job at the time (a member of the media). I hope to hell that never happens again.

I also don't give advice to people who have been there, done that... not about anything security related, anyways. If you want advice on how to get the most effective use out of square foot gardening, however, I may be able to help.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> I appreciate that and know what you say is true. But I am 72 years old, and pretty much know me. I've been around death an awful lot in my life as an Asst Fire Chief and Rescue squad Cardiac Tech for a ten year period. I've saved a number of lives and lost some too. Trust me -- it is a terrible thing to hold the limp damaged body of a dead child in your arms who was just killed in an auto accident. Or to recover dead bodies (especially children) in a house fire. Some people can't do it, but some simply have to learn how to -- the word I used before, compartmentalize.
> Yeah, I might react totally different than what I think I would right now if I were to drop a bad guy, but let me just say that I don't worry about that aspect. That is the farthest thing from my mind and would not prevent me one iota from pulling the trigger.
> In the past, I've played some mind games with myself on things like -- would I be able to pull the switch on someone like The Son Of Sam, or Charles Manson if we had them strapped into Old Sparky. Yes I would.


You are truly a good man. Thank you for what you do.

There should be no worry about the after effects of taking a life. As you eluded to, this could prevent some from pulling the trigger, even when absolutely necessary.
My comment was simply more of a warning. You've experienced a side of that trauma. You know.
However, so many of us haven't and need to understand what might happen to them in the aftermath.

It is completely normal to question what you did. It is completely normal to feel sympathy for the life you ended.
You should not feel guilty for feeling bad about taking the life of a bad person. Most of the time, survivors do feel bad about it, and feel like a terrible person for doing it.
This is NORMAL. Every single police department and military organization keeps counselors on the roster for exactly this purpose.
You need to understand these feelings, and having a professional to help you with them can mean everything.
I'm a man's man. I like to think I'm big and tough, and I can deal with the rough sh*t in life. For the most part, I can cope.
That being said, I have a full expectation that if I ever need to drop someone, I will do so... and later regret it.
That isn't to say it will prevent me, it is just to say that I know who I am, and how I will feel about it.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Danm said:


> I just wanted to write this not as a person wagging his finger but as someone that likes you people.It is not as easy to look at a person even and armed one as most will be if shtf and pull that trigger, its not deer hunting or rabbits it is a person. a person whos face will remain burned into your mind forever.and who is the enemy in shtf the roaming guy who is watching his family starve. and may be coming down your road with his rifle to find help not rob will he be shot while approaching? while your walking down the same road with your rifle patroling.


That is an excellent example of the dilemma that will be facing us in some circumstances. It certainly is not all, or will it be all, black and white.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Danm said:


> I just wanted to write this not as a person wagging his finger but as someone that likes you people.It is not as easy to look at a person even and armed one as most will be if shtf and pull that trigger, its not deer hunting or rabbits it is a person. a person whos face will remain burned into your mind forever.*and who is the enemy in shtf the roaming guy who is watching his family starve. and may be coming down your road with his rifle to find help not rob will he be shot while approaching? while your walking down the same road with your rifle patroling.*


Thank you, Danm! This is just the break we needed ... cue the head's on pikes


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> You've experienced a side of that trauma. You know.
> However, so many of us haven't and need to understand what might happen to them in the aftermath.


Btw -- you might find this to be an interesting read. My adventures, and those of many of my fellow fireman and Rescue Squad friends, were chronicled in a book written back around 1989. First book ever written of the true accounts of emergency personel. Written by my friend Pat Ivey, the book is called "EMT -- Beyond The Lights and Sirens". 
This book was a nationwide best seller, and even made into a condensed version for Reader's Digest. She was interviewed on the Today Show and also by Paul Harvey.
Two of the chapters in this book were made into "Rescue 911" tv series.

I am recognized (or found) as the first main character in the book. I was in charge of an all-night rescue search for Pat's missing son lost in the woods. That event is what set her on the path to also become an EMT, Captain, and noted author.

The book is in every library and book store of the country and can also be purchased online, even in paperback and Kindle.









http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/145345.EMT


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Wow I thought my English was totally failing me...


Sorry did not see - people do not give their selves the same credit or grace they give others.
They often do not see where how they feel is coming from, even tho they are looking (step one of consciousness is introspection level thinking - why do I feel as I do people)

With that in mind, people are also almost completely dishonest about expressing ourselves, it takes often "pages and pages" or rationalizing around for what 10 direct honest words would do better. Alas, we find ourselves in a country where ten direct honest words could be risky, but my point is self approval.

Ok, so this guy is coping and not by adjusting. Adjusting is a direct solution now. Resistance brings in all these other efforts to try and think right about something one can't "think right".

I suggest that despite claims of stone cold, all these guys are reacting to all kinds of past, present and anticipated future things that are coloring their thoughts. I have a couple big ones and I know what a couple are. Our reaction is to Kauboy it "No! I'm perfectly clear and all my feelings are rational!"  but we aren't, we strive to be.

I suggest jeep is projecting his pre and post PTSD on others and I suspect it really is about him because he is - jeep (will do) and...

Wait...."if a jeep can't do what a jeep wants to do it begins to doubt it's a jeep and gets mad about that"
...and no, now is not the time but I am afraid it will be within days and the choking of us. If we handle this skirmish wrong it could cost us the obama war.

Every time one kind of people here start ragging about others it is because their confidence is shaken. Their nature is to be defensive, protective of others so when it is not you know that is probably not it.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

"Ten direct honest words."

I think - no - forget it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Honestly Odd... it is extremely difficult to make sense of your comments most of the time.
I assume English is not your first language.
Just a suggestions, but maybe you could make a post in your native language, and we can run it through Google Translate.

That isn't meant as an insult.
I think you really want to tell us what you're thinking, but the thoughts are not coming across clearly in the words you use.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Control the anger and wait for the whistle <10

It is actually is about bio war and psyops that get lethal <10

You can not be dumber than your enemy and succeed 10

Muslims are studying chemistry, medicine and hand to hand combat "religiously". They already have guns.

Morale" people have to come up with some new drones because the feel good stuff may expire this week

Everyone may feel the anticipation their own way. Clingers talking excessively about what is not going to happen (morale people. Rah-rahs)
Fighters seeing targets (soldiers, fire people)
Thinkers trying to communicate (heh)
Non thinkers trying to ("so how are we gonna pay for th jis?" When no one was ever gonna. Of all, these are the most and have the most mental threat. Farthest to fall.)

If we know what our glitch is, maybe we do better 

Your enemies know what your glitches are - religiously 

Good luck. It comes down to north americans holding it or not.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I don't think it is right for you to decide what it is best for us. There is nothing wrong with gardening and canning, becoming as healthy as you can, and learning to prevent becoming sick. You have no idea what experiences we have or how we will handle what ever happens in the future. just because you served in the military does not make you invincible. how many of you guys come home with PTSD? War, and killing and the realization of how inhuman we humans are is not easy but you in the military don't corner the market on that experience. We here left at home may go through some of the same right here in our own backyards. you are human just like the rest of us. We all have to decide what we need to prepare for and get it done. even if some people here can only prep for the weather because that is all they can handle right now, doesn't mean that is wrong. At least they are trying to do something to help them selves.


I'm not deciding anything for anyone. I am tired of the FEAR MONGERS. The people that can't prep without what if a freak Typhoon his Nebraska and power is cut to Texas, will the Stock Market crash type of crap. We grow a garden, we can, we fish, but I don't sit around all day and think about making different tin foil hats for WHAT IF.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I waited to post because I frankly I found the whole concept of "listen to me because I am a combat vet and therefore an expert" troubling. I too am a combat vet, and spent 20 years in the Army. I don't remember spending allot of time while in the service searching for food or supplies. We had a logistical system that provided beans and bullets. Also, a whole lot of combat vets did mostly what they were told to do, some of them by me. Being a combat vet gives you an advantage, let me say again, AN ADVANTAGE, as far as having an idea of what it might be like. It does not make you an expert, and it does not mean that other people cannot question or disagree with your opinion. That is the part that I find very troubling.
> 
> If you believe that combat vet's opinions should not be questioned by others, then I suggest you start your own forum where you and other vets can sit around beating your chests and telling each other that you are the only ones who know what's going on. As for me, I want to hear other people's ideas, opinions, and advice. I may not agree with them, but I do want to hear them.... or at least most of them. There are allot of people on this forum who were never in the military but they do have experience in stressful situations, surviving civil unrest and natural disasters, and just living life, and I want to hear from them.
> 
> If the SHTF we all may have some ideas what the event that will cause it to be, but no one KNOWS. Could it be the weather? Yes that is a possibility. If a caldera should go off affects would be felt around the world almost overnight. Could it be a pandemic? Yes. Could it be economic collapse, collapse of society, nuclear war, EMP, Solar storm, asteroid strike, the zombie apocalypse? Well, maybe not the last one, but all of the others are a very real possibility. The BEST thing that I think that being a combat vet would do to help in those situations is give me confidence in myself and how I would react in those situations. It does not make me an expert in all things in the prepper world, and IMO if I thought it did it would put me more at risk of a short life span then would help me survive.


Never was in my post that I know all was it ?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I guess some type of apology, may be in order. I am having a difficult few days, as I will for the rest of my life. I am not suggesting anyone give up or just quit. I am just saying I would like people in this community to keep things in perspective. Don't jump the gun on everything you hear on TV or Radio. Be rational. I have an easy time being rational 90% of the time. Then I hit these bumps. I am sorry if anyone was offended. 


Mike


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I'm not deciding anything for anyone. I am tired of the FEAR MONGERS. The people that can't prep without what if a freak Typhoon his Nebraska and power is cut to Texas, will the Stock Market crash type of crap. We grow a garden, we can, we fish, but I don't sit around all day and think about making different tin foil hats for WHAT IF.


Well, there is Sharknado though...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mike (((hugs)))


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

You beat me to it TG. That's exactly what I was going to do. 

((Hugs Mike))


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I guess some type of apology, may be in order. I am having a difficult few days, as I will for the rest of my life. I am not suggesting anyone give up or just quit. I am just saying I would like people in this community to keep things in perspective. Don't jump the gun on everything you hear on TV or Radio. Be rational. I have an easy time being rational 90% of the time. Then I hit these bumps. I am sorry if anyone was offended.
> 
> Mike


Jeep, hang in there friend. I myself have bitten my tongue many times at things I think are senseless.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> oddapple - I read your post three times slowly and I still can't figure out what the hell you are saying.


I'm with you.... I have no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I'm with you.... I have no idea what he is talking about.


join the club


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I'm with you.... I have no idea what he is talking about.


Me three..


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Me four - oh wait - did I already post something to that effect?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't find any difficulty understanding any of these posts. I must be deranged or something. I am left handed, more ambi-dextrious than most, so both sides of my mind are in conflict??!! That explains a lot of the way I am. You have to be into psychology to get the drift. jmo. No, I never went to higher learning about this stuff. Just personal observations.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm left handed....I have no clue to what is trying to be said.

I guess that would make me five.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Me four - oh wait - did I already post something to that effect?


I read them and feel like I almost understand part of his messages, but a gremlin has stolen 20% of the words and re-arranged a few of the others.

His messages are as close to that feeling of having a thought on the tip of your tongue, as the written word can get.

AJ


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure, but maybe PUI, Why beat him up over it??!! PUI=posting under the influence. Life if tough sometimes, walk in another man's shoes, before you condemn. jmo! Has been known to have worthy posts in the past! I've been there many times myself!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Odd gets odd sometimes, but he does come through


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Well well written AJ. and I think you hit the nail right on the head. The problem will probably not be the people that "needs a'killin" (as Clint Eastwood would say) but the ones who are ill prepared and starving. The neighbors who realize you still have food and are at your door begging you to help them survive. What will I do? what we any of us do? I don't know, it's easy to sit here and say this or that, but I have never been in that situation.


Depends a great deal on which ones. There are neighbors who would be politely told to take a hike. There are ones who would be offered a place of refuge in exchange for labor. There are ones who would probably only show up at night and what happens to them is anybody's guess. Passing judgement (for that's what it amounts to post-shtf) is not something done wholesale.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I see there are some people on here that what if everything. I see folks on here that seem to be fear mongers. Do you not realize there are but a handful of us who are well qualified and experienced in dealing with real world shit. Oh we get the Troll with the thermal Scopes and shit. But do you understand when you question some folks on here, if they will pull the trigger, my answer is hell yes. God will wait for my time, for me to answer to him. Now go out man up even if your a woman and get ready for the real deal, what this sight is about. No more crying and ***** Ferguson, and DC and whoever else.* Grow a pair or become fodder.


I totally agree man. **** ferguson for real. It was a justififed shooting plain as day. I hope he double tapped him...

The real reason since everyone is thinking it and nobody will say it:
When things don't compute, it gives the "oppressed" a reason to break peoples shit and steal TV's. PERIOD!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Well said. I have several kittens, I am expecting babies in the Spring, both Lambs and Kids. I do not hunt. I am adapting to a life of loving. But I will end someones existence quickly


Very few will understand that what he said above makes perfect sense to me...I cry openly now at sentimental moments in movies or in life, where before my time in war I didn't, It has made me more tender hearted in many regards, but there is a very small distance from that sentimentality and the insanity I have within me at times....I gotcha Jeep....funny and true.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I find that if I have 4 very stiff drinks and then read OddApple backwards, he makes perfect sense. Otherwise, if I am completely sober and honest, I think I may have only a vague idea what he is saying. Something about being a slave to sex, and I get that.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah ok.....I think


I offended folks on here, the intention was, I do not want my internet friends, sitting in front of the TV with Walkies handy, listening to the radio and then posting OMG Obama is.....

Its about living everyday and having your stuff on hand. Some of us may come do what you won't or don't want to do


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I don't find any difficulty understanding any of these posts. I must be deranged or something. I am left handed, more ambi-dextrious than most, so both sides of my mind are in conflict??!! That explains a lot of the way I am. You have to be into psychology to get the drift. jmo. No, I never went to higher learning about this stuff. Just personal observations.


Well look what you call yourself too... :lol: - Just messin' with ya.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

At the end of the day, people will do what they like


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> At the end of the day, people will do what they like


Aint that what they doing in Colorado? not my bag baby,,,not my bag.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Yeah ok.....I think
> 
> I offended folks on here, the intention was, I do not want my internet friends, sitting in front of the TV with Walkies handy, listening to the radio and then posting OMG Obama is.....
> 
> Its about living everyday and having your stuff on hand. Some of us may come do what you won't or don't want to do


I saw no offensive post...your rant and some agreement...thats all.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Control the anger and wait for the whistle <10
> 
> It is actually is about bio war and psyops that get lethal <10
> 
> ...


Nope. I got nothing....:shock:


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well there is something to be said for mental and physical fortitude, that's part of it. Some people don't know if they have it, you know...what it takes, because they have never been in a situation where they were forced to faced that ugly bastard called deprivation. Here to hoping they never have that experience (hoists a shot of makers mark). Other know, because they have been there and strive to keep from ever having that experience again. It really sucks. 

It is the same with violence, which is another ugly bastard (twin to depravation?). When I see people questioning or second guessing information, perhaps it is not so much that they question the information that is being provided, rather it is safer to question the provider, than question themselves.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Well said. I have several kittens, I am expecting babies in the Spring, both Lambs and Kids. I do not hunt. I am adapting to a life of loving. But I will end someones existence quickly


 I have heard that jeep has his Cats well trained


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ugh... this whole thread just needs to be closed... Jeep had a bad day went on a rant or became the site gate keeper? Hell! I don't know but its this sort of "don't question" thing that grabs my attention. No post-brief?, no lessons learned?, we just go about without questioning or talking about topics that 99% of the world wants to put their head in the sand and pretend it won't happen??

"What I don't get is some on here that think because they grow and can and whatever they question the methods of Combat Vets on this sight. Are you stupid ? Not you. But are you really going to question the people who are proven already." - jeep

Starting to feel like "question the wisdom of me" - (Remarks by the President in Address to the Nation on Immigration | The White House) I like to cite my sources.

I'll happily question, debate and hell even look for a solution to a problem by posing question after question. It is because of these conversations I've been able to find that I'm not in the business of "being a prepper" but working towards homesteading.

I'm not going to sit up here and tell a bunch of people because I'm "XYZ" I am not to be question or that they need to make another site so they do not offend me. If I don't like it I'm going to be an adult, and simply move about smartly. I've known women and men more than willing to "squeeze when needed", some are LEO's, Military, and some are just civilians.

Jeep you had a tough day, crack a cold one, raise a glass and know when people ask & question you, I highly doubt anyone here is questioning your ethics but are looking to you a resource for those who have not "been there, done that".


----------

